# Anybody going Bodypower Expo 2015



## mewling2014 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anybody going to Bodypower Expo 2015 in may????


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to want to attend this, but then was put off by the reports of it being crowded.

It also usually clashes with competitions I'm doing, or around about that time, so probably missing it again in 2015. Will have to look at the exact dates.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I plan to go, been to last few and enjoyed it. best place in the world for ppl watchin - some crackers wanderin round ther for sure.

2 years ago was bad - 2 busy and the lanes between the stands was 2 close but last year was a lot betta with lot of space


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

A lot of this depends on work for me. Being in May, its around the end of the fiscal year and a really busy period for me.

This year I worked 11 weekends between Feb & May.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We'll be there with a stand as always.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I missed it last year, I was a little chunky and didn't feel up for going!!! I think myself and incredible-bulk will be there this year, probably just on the Saturday!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it has been really busy every year i've been, to the point its all elbows and shoulder barging to get anywhere.

surrounded by self absorbed 'made in chelsea' guidos weighing all of 9 stone yet wearing stringer vests...not my idea of fun but its a great way to meet up with friends and fellow competitors.

I worked the 'beyond failure' stand one year with Paul.g and Tan.g and that was a good laugh, the muscle talk stand a year or two.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I coudnt believe the number of folks waiting in a big line to get there picture wiv 2 fannies from the program the Valleys. Its embarrasin when you walk round, i'm 45 and am quite big, 6 foot and ova 17 stone in devent shape. I was werin a regular long sleeve tee n a pair of jeans and was getin dirty looks from pee wee herman lukin 20 year olds tryin to grow full beard an wearing long shorts and a vest - WTF????

there was birds wandrin round in bikinis but wiv no tan wich i thought was strange but found out they was on a bikini stand so makes sens. they were milk bottle white but in contest shape and were really hot but there heads were stuck firmly up there own arses. they were hot and they knew it but if i had a stand i wud want folks on it to be happy lukin and easy for folks to talk to or get a picture wiv.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

I will be there in shape representing Extreme Nutrition and who knows you might see me doing something different next year that people have been talking about me doing for last couple of years???????????????????????????????

Only Douglas from Extreme knows the answer and trust me he ain't telling no one, so dont try asking him!!!!!!!Just visit our massive stand!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I went last year and although I agree with the transporter and incredible it was still good fun to meet up again with all the fellow extremist. This time I won't be on a diet either so I can happily indulge in all Bodypower has to offer.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Andy it'll be good to finally meet you if you go in 2015 after all these years!!!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AChappell said:


> I went last year and although I agree with the transporter and incredible it was still good fun to meet up again with all the fellow extremist. This time I won't be on a diet either so I can happily indulge in all Bodypower has to offer.


you mean 1" x 1" cubes of protein bar samples, over cooked baked potatos from the cafe bars and all you can sip protein shake testers?


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an easy one Bulk, don't take the freebies.

You'd be amazed at how many young guys spend the weekend going round and round collecting as much free stuff as they can get then they nip out to the car, ditch their bags and come back in to do the same thing again!

I've seen them change or swap shirts so they don't get recognised when they revisit the same booth time and again for free stuff.


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

i havent been before so im going this year.not too keen on crowds though


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want to avoid crowds go on Friday.


----------

